# Recommend me something like..



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 16, 2013)

There have been quite a few threads here about looking for something similar to something else so why not try to make one where we try to help each other out.

We can post what we're looking for, whether it's something similar to a band, an album, a song or even a single part of a song and in return we can look through the thread every now and then and try to help each other.

Maybe this doesn't work and the old way (one thread for one request) works best but I thought this might be worth trying.

To kick this off, I love the energy and the aggressive nature of this song but it's their only song that's like this (probably because of the guest vocals/spoken word) anyone have something similar?



Go!


----------



## Symb0lic (Mar 16, 2013)

Never listened to them before, nice to hear something different.

The rawness of it, accompanied by the spoken word reminds me of this

Machine head - Real Eyes, Realize, Real Lies - YouTube

But I'm sure there's people better versed than me in that genre.

Apologies if this isn't really your style, it was the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 16, 2013)

Burn My Eyes is my favorite Machine Head album. Really good song.

The rest of that album (by Fractured) is really good in my opinion but it's a lot less raw and more electronic.


----------



## Zer01 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry, never heard of Megathread. I even Googled them.


----------



## DLG (Mar 16, 2013)

you definitely need to check out ministry. that track reminds me of them a lot.


----------



## DLG (Mar 16, 2013)

maybe red harvest too


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 16, 2013)

Zer01 said:


> Sorry, never heard of Megathread. I even Googled them.



I think he just mistyped Megadeth.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 16, 2013)

I've listened a bit to Ministry but not in quite a long time.

Red Harvest I remember checking out and liking. I think I have an album by them here somewhere, I'll have to dig it up.

Anyone else have something they're looking for?


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 16, 2013)

Zer01 said:


> Sorry, never heard of Megathread. I even Googled them.


Megathread never put their music on the internet.

They're tr00


----------



## ZachK (Mar 17, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me stuff similar to Mastodon and Orange Goblin and E.ectric Wizard?


----------



## TripperJ (Mar 17, 2013)

ZachK said:


> Can anyone recommend me stuff similar to Mastodon and Orange Goblin and E.ectric Wizard?


----------



## xethicx (Mar 18, 2013)

ZachK said:


> Can anyone recommend me stuff similar to Mastodon and Orange Goblin and E.ectric Wizard?



KYUSS - thats a big one... you absolutely MUST listen to this band. All of the bands you mentioned are heavily influenced by Kyuss.
The Sword
Bongzilla
FU Manchu (but theyre more rock)
Superjoint Ritual perhaps? 
Bison BC 
Clutch 
Agents of Oblivion
Dozer
Nebula
Red Giant
Sixty Watt Shaman
The Sword 
Wrench 

Hrmmm also, just go check out just about EVERYTHING that Relapse records has put out, ever, I would say 75% of it will float your boat if those bands do man.


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 18, 2013)

xethicx said:


> KYUSS - thats a big one... you absolutely MUST listen to this band. All of the bands you mentioned are heavily influenced by Kyuss.
> The Sword
> Bongzilla
> FU Manchu (but theyre more rock)
> ...



I used to play in that band, they're great.


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Some good suggestions there, also check out:
Sleep - don't know how this hasn't been mentioned already, pretty much the quintessential stoner metal band along with Kyuss
Melvins - proto-sludge, very highly influential for this scene
Torche - Meanderthal might be one of the best stoner albums recorded
Down - Phil Anselmo fronting members of Eyehategod, Crowbar, and CoC? It's a no brainer
Weedeater - probably the dirtiest, nastiest sounding band in this style. Catch them live if you can, Dixie is a crazy person
Shrinebuilder - Members of Neurosis, Sleep, Melvins, and Wino (who's been in too many bands to list) playing spaced out stoner jams - great stuff


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 18, 2013)

OK, firstly, I agree with all recommendations to this point in one way or another although I would have recommended something from the Red Album by Baroness personally 

I once searched through all of Mastodons later albums to find a riff I had stuck in my mind only to realize it was from a Baroness song.



blaaargh said:


> Torche - Meanderthal might be one of the best stoner albums recorded


Amazing album that more people need to hear.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lets try this.
here are all the bands (noteworthy) on my iPod. recommend me ... something 
_The algorithm - AaL - Beethoven - Chimera - Clutch - canibal corpse - corelia - Devildriver - disturbed - dream theater - firewind - flight of the choncords - Free - gojira - hackneyed - hacktivist - hyden - in flames - KoRn - LoG - Linkin park - Machine fucking head - meshuggah - mike oldfield - monuments - muse - neurosis - nightwish - NOCICEPTOR - periphery - primus - protest the hero - RAtM - rammstein - Red seas fire - skindred - slice the cake -- spawn of possession - SoaD - tenacious D - TesseracT - threat signal - tim minchin - TooL - twelve foot ninja - uneven structure - Vildhjarta - vivaldi - within temptation_

That should be all. give it your best shot 

----edit----

for the OP, try neurosis (not a light listen, take headphones). Also try ashes of the wake by LoG


----------



## ZachK (Mar 18, 2013)

xethicx said:


> KYUSS - thats a big one... you absolutely MUST listen to this band. All of the bands you mentioned are heavily influenced by Kyuss.
> The Sword
> Bongzilla
> FU Manchu (but theyre more rock)
> ...



Thanks man! I've been HUGE into Clutch for a couple years, saw Bison BC open for Shadows Fall in 09 and they got me started on this genre. Kyuss has always been a favourite of mine too. 

I'll be sure to check the rest out!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 18, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Lets try this.
> here are all the bands (noteworthy) on my iPod. recommend me ... something
> _The algorithm - AaL - Beethoven - Chimera - Clutch - canibal corpse - corelia - Devildriver - disturbed - dream theater - firewind - flight of the choncords - Free - gojira - hackneyed - hacktivist - hyden - in flames - KoRn - LoG - Linkin park - Machine fucking head - meshuggah - mike oldfield - monuments - muse - neurosis - nightwish - NOCICEPTOR - periphery - primus - protest the hero - RAtM - rammstein - Red seas fire - skindred - slice the cake -- spawn of possession - SoaD - tenacious D - TesseracT - threat signal - tim minchin - TooL - twelve foot ninja - uneven structure - Vildhjarta - vivaldi - within temptation_
> 
> That should be all. give it your best shot


Firstly, Sikth. Listen to them, love them. Death of a Dead day = amazing album.

Between the Buried and Me as well. I recommend Colors and The Parallax 2. I like all their albums but those are the best in my opinion.

Edit:
Based on Spawn of Posession and such: Gorod, Beyond Creation and Necrophagist

Tool: Karnivool, Cog

Based on your fondness of modern progressive metal I'd like to repeat my recommendation of Sikth and also point out that if you end up enjoying Between the buried and me I'd advise you to check out Last Chance to Reason and White Arms of Athena.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Firstly, Sikth. Listen to them, love them. Death of a Dead day = amazing album.
> 
> Between the Buried and Me as well. I recommend Colors and The Parallax 2. I like all their albums but those are the best in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Beast 
thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Draceius (Mar 18, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Firstly, Sikth. Listen to them, love them. Death of a Dead day = amazing album.
> 
> Between the Buried and Me as well. I recommend Colors and The Parallax 2. I like all their albums but those are the best in my opinion.
> 
> ...



I think alaska should be in that list as well, it's a phenominal album. And I think you guys would also enjoy after the burial and ascariasis.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 19, 2013)

Draceius said:


> I think alaska should be in that list as well, it's a phenominal album. And I think you guys would also enjoy after the burial and ascariasis.


While I really like Alaska (and every other BTBAM album) I feel Colors and Parallax II are superior personally.

I've listened to Rareform by After the Burial, don't know what I think. I always tend to stop after a short while. Need to give it a real chance.

Never heard of Ascariasis. I need to check that out ASAP.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 20, 2013)

Trying to keep this thread alive because this is a great idea.
This one is for my sisters boyfriend, he likes king krimson, smashing pumkins, emmerson lake and palmer ECT. (ex tool fan)
can you recommend something that sounds like this

or something else he would like.

---edit---
sorry I have not recommended, but I really don't know many of the above bands. Ill try again if this thread picks up though.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 20, 2013)

Well...similar to what you posted: Not sure

Based on the bands he likes: Raw Material (Time is... is a great album) and a Finnish band called Blueprint Human Being. Can't find anything by them on youtube but:

http://www.paradigms-recordings.com/bandPages/blueprinthumanbeing.htmlYou can listen to some here. Overall, old school prog rock might be for him.


----------



## DLG (Mar 20, 2013)

this is an atypical Saturnus song, do you want something that sounds like this or something that sounds like classic Saturnus?


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 20, 2013)

DLG said:


> this is an atypical Saturnus song, do you want something that sounds like this or something that sounds like classic Saturnus?



no Idea, like I said, its not for me, my sister just asked if I knew anything that sounded like it, I didn't so I came here.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 21, 2013)

Two requests

1. I've wondered about this for a while, does anyone know a band that blends together something like Skinny Puppy



And progressive/technical metal? That being their sound, not just a small part.


2. I need more songs like this:





But don't know where to look! Kinda similar to the feeling I get when I listen to Drumcorps...I f-in love Grist.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 24, 2013)

Bump.

Anyone have recommendations for any of the unanswered requests or requests of their own?


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 24, 2013)

Really wish I could help more, but the best I can come up with for the first one would be the algorithm ... yeah ... that's the closest I know of.

---edit---
Just for the record, I am also really interested to what comes up here.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 28, 2013)

Perhaps what you were after. Not too dubstep(ie), but still pretty cool.

there is also a dubstep version of BLEED on that channel.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 28, 2013)

Despite not being what I had in mind that was really cool. Reminds me a bit of Clint Mansels work on the Mass Effect 3 soundtrack...mostly the Reaper-ish sounds though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry, I really am racking my brain. do check out the bleed remix though


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 28, 2013)

No problem, don't try too hard 

Like the first post stated this is about everyone being able to post their requests so anyone can ask for something, not just me.


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 29, 2013)

The only thing that comes to mind for what you were looking for is Zaraza, and they're more doom than prog. Still really cool stuff, and you can download everything from their bandcamp: Zaraza
I've got a request that's pretty far outside this forum's normal style, but I'd like to see if anyone knows of any minimalist ambient dreampop kinda stuff, sorta like Jatun or Gregor Samsa:


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 29, 2013)

Those two songs really appeal to me but I don't know of anything that sounds exactly like that. I can however recommend some things I like that has the same feel in my humble opinion:

Boards of Canada has this ambient thing with more stuff than just ambiance going on:



If your OK with a bit more upbeat but similar sound I'd recommend stuff like the Depreciation Guild:



Or first wave shoegaze:





This is mostly based of the sound of the first song. Non of these are as relaxed (except Boards of Canada has very relaxed songs) but the sound and feel is similar to me at least.

If you want something rather minimalistic and relaxing this is from the album I used to fall asleep to all the time a couple of years back. Love it love it love it:



Sorry if nothing is hitting your sweet spot, hopefully you'll like some of this.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 29, 2013)

Didn't want to crowd my earlier post even more with another youtube video but I realized something that might be up your alley.

An Icelandic musician called Ólafur Arnalds. His music is some of the most beautiful music I know and this video is in my opinion one of, if not the best music video ever:



Amazing stuff.

Edit:

Sorry for the bombardment of stuff but some of Susanne Sundför's stuff could be to your liking. I think she's incredible:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgAMh7s-q_k


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all the suggestions! I'm a huge mbv fan, and I've been peripherally aware of Boards of Canada for a while but never really listened to them much. Really beautiful stuff, and that Slowdive song was awesome as well, thank you for awaring me to them. Ditto with the Worm is Green track. The Depreciation Guild was a bit upbeat for what I was looking for, but an awesome song nonetheless. That Olafur Arnalds song was wonderful as well. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 29, 2013)

blaaargh said:


> Wow, thanks for all the suggestions! I'm a huge mbv fan, and I've been peripherally aware of Boards of Canada for a while but never really listened to them much. Really beautiful stuff, and that Slowdive song was awesome as well, thank you for awaring me to them. Ditto with the Worm is Green track. The Depreciation Guild was a bit upbeat for what I was looking for, but an awesome song nonetheless. That Olafur Arnalds song was wonderful as well. Thanks for sharing man!


No problem dude. I saw you enjoyed the music of Emilie Nicolas, thats part of why I thought of posting the song by Susanne Sundför.


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone care to recommend any bands similar to Godspeed You! Black Emperor? there are lots of post-rock bands out there, but not many that can match the level of emotional intensity GY!BE brings out... 
I guess anything similar to GY!BE's "Lift you skinny..." album~


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 30, 2013)

Hands down my favorite post-rock record is TWDY's Tunnel Blanket, but it's very different from your traditional post-rock sound. It's very droney, and some post-rock purists (if that's a thing) didn't like it, but I can't get enough. 

I think you'd dig Sparrows Swarm and Sing as well, they're like a more folky GY!BE. I can't find much of their music on youtube though, and what I can find is from their demos, but if you can get your hands on their full length (O Shenandoah, Mighty Death Will Take Me) it's well worth the listen.
Also check out sleepmakeswaves, they're amazing. Slightly more metallic, but epic as fuck


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 31, 2013)

/\

Pretty much what I would recommend as well (Sleepmakeswaves and This Will Destroy You that is, haven't heard the others)

Awesome bands.


----------



## gunch (Apr 10, 2013)

Got any bands like Black Dahlia Murder, Wretched and My Bitter End?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4n931anRYk


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm looking for some more early 90's spacey prog metal stuff. A la Pestilence's Spheres or Cynic's Focus


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 10, 2013)

For the guy asking for something like Cynic:

I recommend Last Chance to Reason (Level 2) and White arms of Athena (Astrodrama)

both mix Cynic influence with newer ones (e.g. BTBAM)


For the one asking for something like Black Dahlia Murder:

I haven't listened to them in a while but I remember finding their early stuff similar to At The Gates, mostly Slaughter of the Soul.


----------



## gunch (Apr 10, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> I'm looking for some more early 90's spacey prog metal stuff. A la Pestilence's Spheres or Cynic's Focus



Nocturnus - The Key
Nocturnus - Threshholds


----------



## ferret (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't really know or understand genres. I just listen to stuff that I like in general...

I'm looking for some more bands in the vein of Darkest Hour, particularly the albums Undoing Ruin, Deliver Us, and the Human Embrace. But... I'm not just looking for melody in the guitars, but similar vocal style. I follow a lot of "Similar artist" type links and find something that's almost what I want but not quite. I'm looking for a more melodic vocal style, more ... well... Understandable. I like harsh vocal styles (Particularily mixed with clean), but I'm not particularly fond of growls. Less growly MDM..?

Hopefully no one shoots me now


----------



## Pedantic (Apr 10, 2013)

Could anyone recommend me something like this?

Or this? (song starts at 2:00)

Or this?


----------



## theo (Apr 10, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me stuff similar to protest the hero?


----------



## akinari (Apr 10, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Two requests
> 
> 1. I've wondered about this for a while, does anyone know a band that blends together something like Skinny Puppy
> 
> ...



You need to hear Stagnant Waters my friend. I really can't recommend a single track, the album is something that kind of demands a full listen. It's a little disjointed at times, but honestly I can't wait to hear what they're doing in an album or two. Really unique. You might also dig these guys.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 11, 2013)

theo said:


> Can anyone recommend me stuff similar to protest the hero?



Chon, instrumental but amazing.

Mandroid Echostar, free ep on bandcamp.

Dance Gavin Dance, Happiness album.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 11, 2013)

@Pedantic:
Check out White Hills, I think you'd dig them. Really cool psychedelic rock.

Pretty sure nobody sounds like Death Grips except for Death Grips though


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Chon, instrumental but amazing.
> 
> Mandroid Echostar, free ep on bandcamp.
> 
> Dance Gavin Dance, Happiness album.



I've only listened to Mandroid Echostar so far, Great suggestion!
Thank you


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 11, 2013)

theo said:


> I've only listened to Mandroid Echostar so far, Great suggestion!
> Thank you


No problem.

Depending on what aspect of PTH you are looking for I might have more suggestions but none that are as similar as Mandroid Echostar I think.


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2013)

Just the overall technical/melodic energetic approach I think.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you recommend me something like the latter Death?
AKA: not ultra-fast-ultra-technical-ultra-showoff-whatever, maybe proggy and at least a bit melodic.
Both old and new productions are welcome.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 16, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> Can you recommend me something like the latter Death?
> AKA: not ultra-fast-ultra-technical-ultra-showoff-whatever, maybe proggy and at least a bit melodic.
> Both old and new productions are welcome.


Well, although it's pretty technical I've always found Obscura to be a perfect blend of latter day Death and Necrophagist:



If you don't think of Death immediately you're quite different from me. 

Though their material doesn't all have this Death-esque sound in my opinion.

Gorod are proggy and really groovy in parts:



/\
One of my all time guitar solos is in that song.


Gory Blister might be up your alley as well:


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 16, 2013)

theo said:


> Just the overall technical/melodic energetic approach I think.


Then I could see you liking The Human Abstract and Art by Numbers.

Old Human Abstract:



Newer Human Abstract:



Art By Numbers:




Can't believe I forgot to mention Corelia though:




Also, although a lot less technical in the metal sense of the word, I'd recommend earlier stuff by Mars Volta. Really melodic and energetic with beautiful slower passages. Deloused in the Comatorium is a masterpiece in my humble opinion. Frances the Mute too if you can get past the nonsensical drawn out trippy stuff at the end/beginning of some songs.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Well, although it's pretty technical I've always found Obscura to be a perfect blend of latter day Death and Necrophagist........Gory Blister might be up your alley as well


Yeah I already knew Obscura and Gory Blister (they are Italian and the early works are awesome, but then they turned brutal-and-generic. I saw them live already in the "brutal" mood, pretty disappointing).
I know very little of Gorod, i will look further into them! 

Other stuff?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 16, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> Yeah I already knew Obscura and Gory Blister (they are Italian and the early works are awesome, but then they turned brutal-and-generic. I saw them live already in the "brutal" mood, pretty disappointing).
> I know very little of Gorod, i will look further into them!
> 
> Other stuff?


Aw man, I've only listened to the first 2 Gory Blister albums and loved them. Why'd they have to change to brutal DM? I'm usually not that into BDM at all so...my loss I guess.

I'd recommend everything by Gorod. Great band.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I've only listened to the first 2 Gory Blister albums and loved them. Why'd they have to change to brutal DM?


My thoughts exactly. 
I'll check out Gorod, however!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 16, 2013)

akinari said:


> You need to hear Stagnant Waters my friend. I really can't recommend a single track, the album is something that kind of demands a full listen. It's a little disjointed at times, but honestly I can't wait to hear what they're doing in an album or two. Really unique. You might also dig these guys.



Both are very interesting, not exactly what I had in mind but good stuff nonetheless. Some Dödheimsgard style stuff going on in Stagnant Waters.

Thank you for these recommendations.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone recommend me Avant-garde metal like UneXpect. I know there is a lot of different sounding music in this genre, but I am looking specifically for something that sounds like this.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 25, 2013)

Unexpect is my all time favorite band and you're in luck!

Firstly, if you've not listened to their earlier albums do so ASAP.

If you have:

Akphaezya:



Sleepytime Gorilla Museum:




If you are looking for more metal bands commonly categorized as Avant Garde metal (whether or not it's accurate) I'd like to recommend Arcturus (particularly Sham Mirrors) and Age of Silence (Acceleration)








If, in turn, you enjoy these bands I'd direct you in the way of Winds:



There I've gotten a bit off topic but if you like Arcturus and Age of Silence I think Winds is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 25, 2013)

Holy crap man! thanks for all the links. I have tried to get into sleepytime gorilla museum before, but to no avail (though the ideas and lyrics to the song you posted are great!). I have both of the main UneXpect LPs, but I have not got round to the EP yet. Ill give the other ones a shot and see what happens


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 25, 2013)

The EP, while short, is fantastic in my opinion. The song Novae is one of my favorite Unexpect songs.

Also, you said both but they've actually released three full length albums:

Utopia
we_Invaders (EP)
In a Flesh Aquarium
Fables of the Sleepless Empire

Utopia is quite a bit different to the others which may not be surprising given that between Utopia and we_Invaders they had several line-up changes.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 25, 2013)

Great suggestions, also check out Sigh. 

You might also like Diabolical Masquerade's last album, it was released as "the soundtrack to a film that was never made"... covers a huge amount of sonic territory


----------



## DLG (Apr 25, 2013)

this too


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 25, 2013)

I agree with what DLG and blaaargh said and would like to add Ne Obliviscaris:


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 26, 2013)

Pedantic said:


> Could anyone recommend me something like this?



First of all, I dig this...hard.

Secondly, depending on what you really liked there I would recommend either post-hardcore: At the drive-in, Verse and so on.

Or "post-metal": Isis, Neurosis and more.

If you are open to the whole post metal thing I'd love to recommend this Icelandic band:



Their debut is one of my favorites in this style.


----------



## Dommak89 (May 4, 2013)

I know a lot of people don't like that album as much as the older stuff, but I'm diggin it a lot. So does anybody know some more Death 'n Roll like Carcass' Swansong album? Especially the feeling of Child's Play. I just love the chords and the riffs. It's awesome.


----------



## gunch (May 4, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> Can you recommend me something like the latter Death?
> AKA: not ultra-fast-ultra-technical-ultra-showoff-whatever, maybe proggy and at least a bit melodic.
> Both old and new productions are welcome.



Atheist's Elements album

Decrepit Birth's Polarity is VERY Chuck-influenced



Martyr



Hieronymus Bosch



Augury


----------



## Rizzo (May 4, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Atheist's Elements album
> 
> Decrepit Birth's Polarity is VERY Chuck-influenced
> 
> ...


Thanks! I already know Atheist and Elements is a damn good album. I know Martyr by name but never gave them a listen. Will check all the rest too!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 13, 2013)

I've noticed quite a few recommendation threads recently so I though it was appropriate to bump this.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 18, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


>




Finally gotten round to listening to these. 

THAT SOLO!


----------



## gunch (May 18, 2013)

theo said:


> I've only listened to Mandroid Echostar so far, Great suggestion!
> Thank you




For upbeat tech shred:


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 20, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> For upbeat tech shred:



Great band.



jonajon91 said:


> Finally gotten round to listening to these.
> 
> THAT SOLO!


Yeah, Carl August Tideman (guitarist for Winds) is an awesome guitarist and his work across their discography is some mindblowing stuff. He had some really cool tapping videos on his site some years ago, I contacted him for tabs, he didn't have them but said he'd love to have my tabs on his site if I'd write them down. I figured all the videos out and sent them but never got a response...

His solo in Fall of man by Arcturus is a great one too:


----------



## jonajon91 (May 20, 2013)

damn that sucks for you man. Ill definitely check more out from him.
Also glad this is getting bumped because there are a lot of recommend me threads at the moment.


----------



## muffinbutton (May 22, 2013)

Anybody got anything like these? 





Looking for good deathcore stuff that uses piano. open to other genres too, just not melodeath (i think that's what dimmu borgir and CoB are right?)


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (May 23, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Anybody got anything like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




id recommend Slice The Cake for you my good friend


----------



## Entropy Prevails (May 24, 2013)

Looking for some Jazzy Spacy stuff:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKPe45Gh5E8


----------



## jonajon91 (May 24, 2013)

You could try;

spacy stuff between songs and passages here;


Some UneXpect stuff could be up your street;


If I think of more I will post an edit.
oh, and meshuggah =/= Jazz


----------



## blaaargh (May 24, 2013)

You want weird blackened-free jazz-dnb-noise? Check out Good for Cows. This is the only place it's on the internet: Audumla by Good For Cows | Album | Listen for Free and Download
Also Naked City is crazy


----------



## piggins411 (May 26, 2013)

Here's what I'm looking for:


and



Basically, emo-type stuff I guess


----------



## gunch (May 26, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> Here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> _vid_
> 
> ...


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 10, 2013)

Bumping this for a request and also because of a high number of recommendation threads in the last few weeks.

I'm looking for something that sounds similar to the first couple of parts of this:



Basically, technical but melodic post rock (minus the mathcore stuff, I like it there but I'd love to hear something similar without it). If it has other stuff blended into it (metal, screamo, electro or whatever) I'm still quite interested.


----------



## gunch (Jun 14, 2013)

Stuff like The Fall of Troy and Cinemechanica? Like more uptempo, punky, distorted Mathrock while not going fully into Mathcore?

I might have to give Dance Gavin, Dance a go finally.


----------



## blaaargh (Jun 15, 2013)

this kind of reminds me of you.may.die.in.the.desert

you'd probably also really dig maps and atlases


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 15, 2013)

I made a thread, but got nothing.


Looking or music heavy in orchestral hits.


----------



## Sverdugo (Jun 15, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> 2. I need more songs like this:




If you've never heard of Big Chocolate, boy are you in for a treat.

Disengage - Suicide Silence (Big Chocolate Remix)


Consume - Commissioner (Mitch Lucker/Big Chocolate Side Project)


If you like it, just go ahead and watch everything on Argon's (Big Chocolate) youtube page.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 17, 2013)

blaaargh said:


> this kind of reminds me of you.may.die.in.the.desert
> 
> you'd probably also really dig maps and atlases






silverabyss said:


> Stuff like The Fall of Troy and Cinemechanica? Like more uptempo, punky, distorted Mathrock while not going fully into Mathcore?
> 
> I might have to give Dance Gavin, Dance a go finally.


I already listen to Fall of Troy and Maps and Atlases but I'll check the others out ASAP.

And I'm checking out Big Chocolate as I type, not sure what I think but I'll be sure to give it a fair chance.


----------



## Ror (Jun 17, 2013)

Any bands like Being as an Ocean or Napoleon?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 23, 2013)

Some two handed tapping pieces like this.

Preferably with GP5 tabs in existance.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jun 23, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Stuff like The Fall of Troy and Cinemechanica? Like more uptempo, punky, distorted Mathrock while not going fully into Mathcore?
> 
> I might have to give Dance Gavin, Dance a go finally.



yeah, the first two are real good. they fell off after that though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 1, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Some two handed tapping pieces like this.
> 
> Preferably with GP5 tabs in existance.




BUMP. I learnt the opening to words by UneXpect


----------



## Mechanix11 (Jul 1, 2013)

any stuff similar like NOFX?
linoleum nofx - YouTube

NOFX- stickin in my eye - YouTube


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Some two handed tapping pieces like this.
> 
> Preferably with GP5 tabs in existance.




I don't know about tabs, but here's a lot of solo bass music involving tapping.

Andy Saxton:



Zander Zon:


Greg Bagley:


Aram Bedrosian:


Matthew McGhee:


Eric Czar:


And, of course, Jean Baudin:


All of those utilize tapping, some to a greater extent than others. Hopefully this was along the lines of what you were looking for, although finding tabs might be difficult.


----------



## blaaargh (Jul 3, 2013)

one of my favorite tapping pieces is by my homie Fred Baty. There's tabs in the video description... really beautiful song


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm looking for Brutal/Technical Death Metal, with more old school sensibility a la Hour of Penance, Immolation and Deivos. Intense drumming is a must.


----------



## rifft (Aug 21, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm looking for Brutal/Technical Death Metal, with more old school sensibility a la Hour of Penance, Immolation and Deivos. Intense drumming is a must.



Something like these guys?


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 22, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> - Beethoven - Hayden - Vivaldi



Classical music! Very good! Listen to these pieces. Don't sit there and stare at the screen though, they are relaxingly long :

Music for 18 Musicians - Steve Reich



The People United Will Never Be Defeated - Fredric Rzewski



...and last but not least...

Rebonds B - Iannis Xenakis


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 22, 2013)

I LOVE Steve Reich! Ill check the other two when I get the chance


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 22, 2013)

rifft said:


> Something like these guys?



This has a hint of what I am looking for, but is still far from.

Much fatter sound, 300mph double kick and blast beat rape 24/7.


----------



## Reino Tulonen (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's something I can recommend for everyone, although you propably don't understand the lyrics. The groove, the riffs, bassline, drums and solo are so awesome that the lyric parts don't matter. I actually saw that gig live and during the solo guitarist came down from the stage and started playing behind his head! Well now I'm off to their gig again


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 22, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I LOVE Steve Reich! Ill check the other two when I get the chance



The People United Will Never Be Defeated is best listened to in the background at first. It's a Theme and Variations but Rzewski uses this term very loosely! 

Rebonds B is an easy listen though not to mention fun to watch!


----------



## gunch (Oct 23, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm looking for Brutal/Technical Death Metal, with more old school sensibility a la Hour of Penance, Immolation and Deivos. Intense drumming is a must.



Deeds?


----------



## FinnBehemoth (Oct 23, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> Anybody got anything like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you might like Make Them Suffer:

It has a lot of piano on the background.

Also check out Fleshgod Apocalypse, they're Death Metal but they use an orchestra with their music.




AdamMaz said:


> I'm looking for Brutal/Technical Death Metal, with more old school sensibility a la Hour of Penance, Immolation and Deivos. Intense drumming is a must.



I guess you already know Necrophagist? If not, look 'em up! Also check out Blood Red Throne, Deicide, Hate Eternal and Defeated Sanity. Can't think of anymore right now I'm sorry but I hope this helps.

Now maybe some of you can recommend me more in style of the great King Dude:



thanks!


----------



## muffinbutton (Oct 23, 2013)

As for Make Them Suffer, they were my first example in that post. Not really a fan of fleshgod apocalypse.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Oct 23, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> As for Make Them Suffer, they were my first example in that post. Not really a fan of fleshgod apocalypse.



You could try Mirrorthrone, it's death/black metal mostly. Ana Kefr's Burial Tree might fit too but it gets even more experimental.



Anyone here know their folk/ethno/world music? I'm looking for the timeless, perhaps epic feeling, basicly something that sounds like it has existed since the ancient times. Genre can be anything, I mean Moonsorrow kinda gets the feel right at times, but I could imagine certain game/movie soundtracks or classical pieces to deliver as well as the lonely ethno pop that I have no clue of.

examples:
Moonsorrow's latest albums


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 23, 2013)

Can someone recommend some tech death that has 6 string bass playing in it. Im in a bit of a rut at the moment, I will also be okay with 5 string stuff and stuff outside of tech death. Just need something a little more challenging than some metalcore band.


----------



## gunch (Nov 23, 2013)

Beyond Creation and Augury

Also Obscura

ALSO

BOSS KING OF TECHDEATH BASS


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 24, 2013)

Any more anyone?


----------



## theo (Nov 24, 2013)

I Was all geared up to jump on this. But silverabyss named all the bands I was going to! haha


Can anyone recommend me some radical proggyish/jazzyish stuff with flute playing main melodies and solos? Ayreon and Steven wilsons latest stuff has me keen for more!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 24, 2013)

Reciprocal:



Not really tech-death but:

Spiral Architect has crazy basslines, very audible too.
Spastic Ink has some excellent basswork too.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 24, 2013)

theo said:


> I Was all geared up to jump on this. But silverabyss named all the bands I was going to! haha
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some radical proggyish/jazzyish stuff with flute playing main melodies and solos? Ayreon and Steven wilsons latest stuff has me keen for more!


Literally the only thing that comes to mind is Jethro Tull but I'm guessing you've heard of them before...


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 24, 2013)

These are all great so far. Any more six string stuff. No genres, just fun to play stuff.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 26, 2013)

Bump? I'm feeling a little more bassey now, I might finally be leaving my rut.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 26, 2013)

I dunno...have you listened to Jeff Hughell's solo album?



Edit:
Or Evan Brewer's solo stuff?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1KDEQoVM50


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 26, 2013)

^ I did learn evan brewers currency, but his other stuff just requires double thumbing that I just cant do. Also looking for stuff with tabs really, does not have to be tech death.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Nov 29, 2013)

Can someone recommend me something like meshuggah/vildhjarta/humanity's last breath? Ie, heavy, low brutal riffage probably scandinavian


----------



## Skyblue (Nov 29, 2013)

theo said:


> I Was all geared up to jump on this. But silverabyss named all the bands I was going to! haha
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some radical proggyish/jazzyish stuff with flute playing main melodies and solos? Ayreon and Steven wilsons latest stuff has me keen for more!



If instrumental music is fine, then Anglagard: 


I can't even describe how awesome they are.


----------



## DLG (Nov 29, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> ^ I did learn evan brewers currency, but his other stuff just requires double thumbing that I just cant do. Also looking for stuff with tabs really, does not have to be tech death.



Anything off Cynic focus?

these guys too. Spiral Architect related. not the same bass player, but some SA members and similar style.


----------



## DLG (Nov 29, 2013)

theo said:


> I Was all geared up to jump on this. But silverabyss named all the bands I was going to! haha
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some radical proggyish/jazzyish stuff with flute playing main melodies and solos? Ayreon and Steven wilsons latest stuff has me keen for more!



the singer of Psychotic Waltz plays flute a lot. He has another band later called Dead Soul Tribe, plenty of flute there as well.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Nov 29, 2013)

Any suggestions on some bands like Intervals or Scale the Summit?
also anyone could recommend something like BTBAM?


----------



## Dethyr (Nov 29, 2013)

Mechanix11 said:


> Any suggestions on some bands like Intervals or Scale the Summit?
> also anyone could recommend something like BTBAM?



ss.org and youtube are both about to crash......


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 29, 2013)

Mechanix11 said:


> also anyone could recommend something like BTBAM?


the big two I'd like to point out are White arms of Athena and Last Chance to reason.

Astrodrama and Level 2 are amazing albums.


----------



## outlawzeng (Nov 29, 2013)

Mechanix11 said:


> Any suggestions on some bands like Intervals or Scale the Summit?
> also anyone could recommend something like BTBAM?



Try The Contortionist or The Safety Fire. They are really good


----------



## outlawzeng (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me doom bands that play sevens? Anything slow and heavy, of the blackened type, stoner doom or even psych rock.


----------



## blaaargh (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most doom bands play sixers tuned super low. The only band I know for sure uses 7s is Jesu, but you can pretty much name any sludge band and odds are they play in drop A or thereabouts. Also the first 777 album by Blut aus Nord is pretty doomy, and I'm pretty sure they used 7s on that one


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/227417-8-string-death-metal-doom-2.html

I remembered this thread and searched for it, found this as well:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/246462-8-string-doom-piece.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/145648-stoner-doom-metal-seven.html

Not sure if anything there helps but it seems you're not alone in your quest.

BTW. I know some of these are queries about the usage of 8 strings but it's all in the ERG family.


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 30, 2013)

Someone give me some more stuff like The Reign Of Kindo


----------



## Taylor (Dec 2, 2013)

Two requests please:

Technical Death Metal that doesn't have too much wanking (no sweeping/tapping for half the freaking song). Like First Fragment:




And something that sounds like old TBDM. Reference this song:


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 2, 2013)

Try something like Defeated Sanity or Wormed. Both insanely technical bands, but always in the service of the song.


----------



## gunch (Dec 2, 2013)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Two requests please:
> 
> Technical Death Metal that doesn't have too much wanking (no sweeping/tapping for half the freaking song). Like First Fragment:



For sick ass riffs and drum patterns/ grooves that go ham: 

Gorguts: Erosion of Sanity 
Suffocation: Effigy of the Forgotten, Pierced from Within, Breeding the Spawn, Despise the Sun EP 
Inveracity: Circle of Perversion, Extermination of Millions 
Decapitated: Nihility, Organic Hallucinosis 
Psycroptic: Scepter of the Ancients, Symbols of Failure
Odious Mortem: Devouring the Prophecy, Cryptic Implosion 
Severed Savior: Brutality is Law, Servile Insurrection 
Malevolent Creation: Retribution 
Monstrosity: Imperial Doom, Millennium, In Dark Purity, Rise to Power 
Deeds of Flesh: Path of the Weakening


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 13, 2014)

^ fleshgod apocalypse? 

--------------------------

Can anyone recommend something like T.R.A.M. or Tigran Hamasyan?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 14, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Two requests please:
> 
> Technical Death Metal that doesn't have too much wanking (no sweeping/tapping for half the freaking song). Like First Fragment:
> 
> ...




Gorod is a fantastic tech death band, I also recommend Rivers of Nihil.

Regarding TBDM, I've always found Vale of Pnath a little similar to them.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 16, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Can anyone recommend something like T.R.A.M. or Tigran Hamasyan?



Bump on this?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure what to recommend except that if you aren't well versed in fusion jazz I'd say that's a good place to start. Return to Forever, Mahavishnu Orchestra and more.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 19, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> ^ fleshgod apocalypse?
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Can anyone recommend something like T.R.A.M. or Tigran Hamasyan?



Esbjorn Svensson Trio (other wise known as one of the biggest losses in music history)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnA-g9iw9tc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L7j6qImrlM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYL_Xe0r6jc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYaepsUI-iQ

Full length concert:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXhwv9_ZS0

It is truly amazing stuff, and a huge amount of it is improvised 

If you haven't already heard of him but like Tigran then I think this'd suit your request 

As for TRAM ish stuff, it's a bit of a long shot, but you might enjoy Brett Garsed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5UJ1uoea1s

In the sense that it's also very modal fusion that you can't really place in the overly jazzy or overly rockish kinda category, of course that's if you don't already know this stuff, which you very well may 

Hope you dig


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 20, 2014)

I have an album by Esbjorn Svensson Trio that I haven't listened to in years (Seven days of falling). Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 20, 2014)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I have an album by Esbjorn Svensson Trio that I haven't listened to in years (Seven days of falling). Thanks for reminding me.



This is good!

He is a fantastic musician, the actual track "Seven Days of Falling" has got to be one of the most beautifully relaxing pieces of music I've ever heard 

For anyone else who may be interested: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPLn1ExHxRc


----------



## ccampbel01 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ror said:


> Any bands like Being as an Ocean or Napoleon?"
> 
> 
> 
> You might like these


----------



## celticelk (Feb 21, 2014)

Looking for some doom with long, intricate melodic lines, but without funeral doom keyboards. Stuff like this:


----------



## celticelk (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## gunch (Feb 22, 2014)

Stuff like Chon, Plini, Sithu Aye... Polyphia maybe?


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 23, 2014)

^ Recommendation or question?


----------



## gunch (Feb 23, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> ^ Recommendation or question?



Question. Just looking for happy "new" prog shred like the aforementioned without going full on into djernt territory 

Should mention stuff with good vocals like Corelia or Instrumentals like Helix Nebula are ok too.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 23, 2014)

Disperse maybe?


----------



## gunch (Feb 23, 2014)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Disperse maybe?



Jakob Zytecki's band right?

I'll check them out.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 8, 2014)

Can someone recommend something with melodic screams like Cattle Decapitation?

Example 0:47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMAlbjD9ZAA


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 9, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Anyone?



maybe Ataraxie? their album last year (L'etree et la Nausee or something like that) had some really cool melodic parts. Also look up the song Mirrors of Despair by Comatose Vigil. it does have funeral doom keys, but they exist mostly as a counterpoint to the guitar melody, which is one of the most beautiful things I've heard.


----------



## vilk (Mar 11, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Question. Just looking for happy "new" prog shred like the aforementioned without going full on into djernt territory
> 
> Should mention stuff with good vocals like Corelia or Instrumentals like Helix Nebula are ok too.



Save Us From The Archon.





Their new stuff is even wilder, but I feel like their first album is more accessible. It's also absolutely amazing if you listen to it in it's entirety.

Here's one of the more recent EP.



And a new album out this year. The teaser is ridiculous.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Mar 12, 2014)

Can anyone recommend me some low stuff with good tone, like:


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 11, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone recommend something with melodic screams like Cattle Decapitation?
> 
> Example 0:47
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMAlbjD9ZAA


The only thing I can think of that's similar in a way would be some of the more melodic screams in Akercocke:

Near the end:



Several times during the song:



Edit:
Low stuff with good tone guy: 

Ion Dissonance - Cursed
Dissipate - Tectonics
Damned Spring Fragrantia
The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza - III and IIII


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 11, 2014)

Saw that request because I came in here with a request of my own:

Post rock with vocals that gets really emotionally intense, whether it's really sad, angry or dramatic in any way I want something that really seems to flow with the songs emotion.

Really dynamic music that fits the description minus the post rock aspect is very welcome as well, so emotional dynamic music is my request.


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 11, 2014)

The Ascent of Everest has some cool vocal parts, but its more background. I really like what Efrim does with his vocals in Silver mt. Zion, and September Malevolence have some cool vocals that are more leading as well. Sparrows Swarm and Sing are cool too, it's like post rock mixed with folk.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone got any music like 'the ocean'?


----------



## blaaargh (Jul 15, 2014)

assuming you're referring to the ocean (collective), check out bands that fall under the post-metal tag. some of my favorites are groups like rosetta, mouth of the architect, fall of efrafa, omega massif, battle of mice etc. im assuming you're already familiar with the "big names" of the style - neurosis, isis, pelican and whatnot


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 15, 2014)

I saw the ocean at techfest two days ago and was blown away, the only other band I have heard that you said were neurosis. Looks like I have a busy few weeks ahead of me.


----------



## blaaargh (Jul 16, 2014)

oh man listen to isis right now. panopticon and oceanic are two of the best albums of the 2000s


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Jul 16, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone got any music like 'the ocean'?



In addition to blaarghs recommendations, I would add Cult of Luna - Salvation. One of the best records I´ve ever heard (together with The Oceans - Pelagial).


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 31, 2014)

Strange request this time, I'm looking for prog metal in the sense of I want King Crimson's Discipline album, but heavier, I love those fast semi-quaver arpeggio riffs with the counter melody over the top that this album has so much of. I was wondering if there were any metal bands that were doing this.

---edit---

I know about the liquid tension experiment, that's a good start.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone got any really dark black metal with good production, I know the two don't exactly go hand in hand, but the must be some out there. Doom elements never go unappreciated either.


----------



## vilk (Aug 26, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone got any really dark black metal with good production, I know the two don't exactly go hand in hand, but the must be some out there. Doom elements never go unappreciated either.



Well, there's Deathspell Omega. But I'll tell you what it's probably not like the black metal you're thinking of.


----------



## gunch (Aug 26, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone got any really dark black metal with good production, I know the two don't exactly go hand in hand, but the must be some out there. Doom elements never go unappreciated either.



Dragged into the Sunlight or Plague Widow maybe?

I like Cascadian stuff like Weakling and Krallice but they're not necessarily dark


----------



## vilk (Aug 26, 2014)

Also I'm sure people might argue that Weakling's production isn't "good". Certainly I wouldn't though. 

For real dude forget whatever the hell you thought you were looking for because now you need to listen to Weakling and DSO, quite literally my two favorite black metal bands.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Aug 26, 2014)

Any recommendations for these?

Tyler Shoemaker - Young; Resilient

Renaissance Sound - Don't Eat My Dwarves

I really like the strength of these guy's compositions and orchestration as well as their aesthetic being very clean and different from what you might expect from math rock or similar. They are also melodically strong.


----------



## gunch (Aug 29, 2014)

AugmentedFourth said:


> Any recommendations for these?
> 
> Tyler Shoemaker - Young; Resilient
> 
> ...



Holy shit these are like if Mercury Program, Piglet and El-ten Eleven had magnificent babies


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 30, 2014)

Can someone recommend something Like car bomb or dillinger escape plan, i'm currently in love with this chaotic sound, but with such over the top complexity and virtuosity.


----------



## gunch (Sep 30, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone recommend something Like car bomb or dillinger escape plan, i'm currently in love with this chaotic sound, but with such over the top complexity and virtuosity.



Ehehe

EhEHEHEHHE

The End
Neck
Sulaco
Lethargy
Keelhaul 
Botch
Burnt By The Sun
Deadguy
Breather Resist
Knut
Gaza
Converge


----------



## vilk (Sep 30, 2014)

Ion Dissonance!
Ephel Duath-- specifically the albums Painter's Pallet and The Pain Necessary To Know
Arbus (JPN)


----------



## gunch (Sep 30, 2014)

vilk said:


> Ion Dissonance!
> Ephel Duath-- specifically the albums Painter's Pallet and The Pain Necessary To Know
> Arbus (JPN)



Electro Quarterstaff and Serious Beak too


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay i'm impressed, I have plenty of new music to listen to. 

This one is is more of a chalenge, see what I can find. Metal with violin/viola, but excluding folk metal, pirate metal, black metal and anything with a full orchestra so no symphonic metal. I assume it will be mostly avant-garde metal, but chuck it at me.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Oct 5, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> This one is is more of a chalenge, see what I can find. Metal with violin/viola, but excluding folk metal, pirate metal, black metal and anything with a full orchestra so no symphonic metal. I assume it will be mostly avant-garde metal, but chuck it at me.



Indifferent Magma fits the bill here. I really like this particular project, it's one of John Strieder's.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2015)

Can someone recommend something that sounds like this. Somewhere between Jrock and math rock.


----------



## bhakan (May 20, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone recommend something that sounds like this. Somewhere between Jrock and math rock.


This doesn't really sound like the video you posted, but maybe look into Japanese math rock


----------



## Hallic (May 20, 2015)

Ror said:


> Any bands like Being as an Ocean or Napoleon?


----------



## vilk (May 20, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Can someone recommend something that sounds like this. Somewhere between Jrock and math rock.


Mudy on the Sakuban


----------



## mbise1993 (May 20, 2015)

Hey guys, looking for some recommendations. I'm trying to find more bands that play in low tunings (doesn't necessarily have to be 7 strings) with a "djenty" guitar tone that have mostly "poppy" sounding clean singing (for lack of a better term). I'm really into post-hardcore, so that's why I like that vocal style. Some bands that show what I'm after are Periphery, I Am King, I Am Abomination, Our Last Night (without the cheesy lyrics), new Veil of Maya, etc. Doesn't have to be all cleans, but at least 50%-60% clean. I've tried getting into to the djent bands that use mostly clean singing like TesseracT and The Contortionist, but the vocals in those aren't really close enough to that post-hardcore sound that I'm after. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## isispelican (May 20, 2015)

^


----------



## mbise1993 (May 20, 2015)

*@isispelican* This isn't bad. A little different from what I had in mind, but good nonetheless. Thanks!


----------



## jonajon91 (May 21, 2015)

Any prog bands that are popular enough to have loads of GP5 files on ultimate guitar, but not popular enough that I will have already played them?


----------



## Taylor (May 21, 2015)

Anything with a lot of dark atmosphere? Like, so much atmosphere that Mel Brooks and Rick Moranis try to steal it with a transforming spaceship. Instrumental is preferred. Been listening to Fallujah's Nomadic EP again and really like the clean atmospheric bits.


----------



## gunch (May 21, 2015)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Anything with a lot of dark atmosphere? Like, so much atmosphere that Mel Brooks and Rick Moranis try to steal it with a transforming spaceship. Instrumental is preferred. Been listening to Fallujah's Nomadic EP again and really like the clean atmospheric bits.


----------



## Taylor (May 21, 2015)

silverabyss said:


>




That was just what I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone got any concept albums that carry themes musically and not just lyrically? I've been struck by Native Constructs new album which uses just a handful of melodies and developed them into a full album with different themes for different characters ETC. I'm thinking like 'the wall' and I have heard people mention pain of salvation, but I don't know where to start with them.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Jun 2, 2015)

mbise1993 said:


> Hey guys, looking for some recommendations. I'm trying to find more bands that play in low tunings (doesn't necessarily have to be 7 strings) with a "djenty" guitar tone that have mostly "poppy" sounding clean singing (for lack of a better term). I'm really into post-hardcore, so that's why I like that vocal style. Some bands that show what I'm after are Periphery, I Am King, I Am Abomination, Our Last Night (without the cheesy lyrics), new Veil of Maya, etc. Doesn't have to be all cleans, but at least 50%-60% clean. I've tried getting into to the djent bands that use mostly clean singing like TesseracT and The Contortionist, but the vocals in those aren't really close enough to that post-hardcore sound that I'm after. Can anyone help me out?



Be sure to check out Corelia, and Mandroid Echostar if you aren't aware of them yet for some reason. Erra might be up your alley too.

+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S29rUoC28_I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7A09aIn110

If you want to get a bit deeper into it, you might want to check out SikTh too, djent before there was djent. Vocals are quite whack but a lot of people love 'em that way.

and the OMNOM demos, obviously, definitely:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIzy9r8ANEY


----------



## DLG (Jun 2, 2015)

check out Vola too if you want incredibly, catchy clean singing with djent riffs.


----------



## DLG (Jun 2, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone got any concept albums that carry themes musically and not just lyrically? I've been struck by Native Constructs new album which uses just a handful of melodies and developed them into a full album with different themes for different characters ETC. I'm thinking like 'the wall' and I have heard people mention pain of salvation, but I don't know where to start with them.



you can't go wrong with any of Pain of Salvation's first three albums. A lot of people like the fourth one, Remedy Lane, the most. But for me the first three are absolutely perfect from start to finish.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 16, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> *Anyone got any concept albums that carry themes musically and not just lyrically? I've been struck by Native Constructs new album which uses just a handful of melodies and developed them into a full album with different themes for different characters ETC*. I'm thinking like 'the wall' and I have heard people mention pain of salvation, but I don't know where to start with them.




Bumping this.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jun 16, 2015)

Someone find me a band like Soreption. Sh-t is brutal.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 16, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Bumping this.



May not be what you are looking for but:


----------



## bhakan (Jun 16, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone got any concept albums that carry themes musically and not just lyrically? I've been struck by Native Constructs new album which uses just a handful of melodies and developed them into a full album with different themes for different characters ETC. I'm thinking like 'the wall' and I have heard people mention pain of salvation, but I don't know where to start with them.


Not metal, but if you haven't I highly recommend listening to Act I, II and III by The Dear Hunter. They are all concept albums within the same story and use a lot of reoccurring themes and motifs. 

Additionally the story is set in the early 1900s and the band heavily uses brass, wind and string instruments which I feel really helps make the music feel like it belongs in the era of the subject matter despite being a rock band. They're definitely some of the more in depth concept albums I've ever heard.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone recommend some super downtuned six string stuff, I'm talking like drop A/G ranges, I've been playing some Boris and having a lot of fun down here.


----------



## vilk (Aug 11, 2015)

^Melvins, esp. the album Lysol

Also, Boris only tunes down to drop Bb usually

But it's pretty much not very easy to recommend bands that sound like Boris 

Anyhow, here are a few bands I like that really detune their 6ers:
Pallbearer
Conan
Sunn O))) (only fun to play if you can crank it)
Black Sheep Wall
Bongripper


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anybody know of anything that sounds like Thrice? Particularly the sound on Vheissu?

EDIT: Also something that sounds like Bear vs. Shark would be great. Preferably a band who I may have overlooked, so not At the Drive In or something


----------



## DLG (Aug 13, 2015)

maybe you'll like this new Wild Throne jam


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 1, 2015)

Is there a Jazz album out there that travels through the whole history of jazz as it progresses? Starting at ragtimes and dixieland then moving through traditional, swing, bigband, bebop, cool jazz, hard bop, modal, then touches on free jazz and the rise of avant garde then fusion and into modern jazz? Obviously that is a lot of music so I imagine a double album. If it doesn't exist I might have to tackle it at some point in my life.


----------



## rokket2005 (Nov 1, 2015)

If there was some sort of Time-Life type collection I'd recommend that, but it doesn't appear that there is. Failing that, in chronological order I'd say grab a few tunes each from guys like Scott Joplin, Glenn Miller, Wes Montgomery, Charlie Parker, Duke Ellington, Miles Davis, Art Blakey, John Coltrane, Wayne Shorter/Weather Report, Pat Metheny, Tribal Tech, Bad Plus. In addition to anything from there and branching out you might enjoy I'd recommend picking up Movin' Wes, Blue Train, and First Circle as stand alone albums that are kind of upper echelon jazz albums, for me at least.


----------



## gorthul (Nov 1, 2015)

Anybody knows any other metal vocalists besides Chris Barretto who have quite a strong RnB vibe going on?


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone want to fire some new music in my direction? Here is my top 50.


----------



## Monsteri (Nov 30, 2015)

If anyone wants to tap in to the world of stoner/sludge/doom I recommend to check out a channel called Stoner Meadow of Doom in youtube. I've found so many awesome new bands from that channel.

Here's a link to that channel http://www.youtube.com/user/StonedMeadowOfDoom93/videos


----------



## gunch (Nov 30, 2015)

Forrest_H said:


> Someone find me a band like Soreption. Sh-t is brutal.



Decapitated: Winds of Creation through Organic Hallucinosis 

Organic Hallucinosis is probably the most similar


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 9, 2015)

Hour of Penance (Paradogma - Sedition) and Behemoth (Evangelion).

For the insane drumming and mix.


----------



## DLG (Dec 10, 2015)

gorthul said:


> Anybody knows any other metal vocalists besides Chris Barretto who have quite a strong RnB vibe going on?


----------



## Mechanix11 (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone could recommend any bands to start with math rock?
Also any suggestions on instrumental bands like Scale the Summit?


----------



## gunch (Dec 16, 2015)

Mechanix11 said:


> Anyone could recommend any bands to start with math rock?
> Also any suggestions on instrumental bands like Scale the Summit?



How many albums do you want to start out with?


----------



## DLG (Dec 16, 2015)

for math rock, start with Don Caballero definitely. 

Go with What Burns Never Returns.


----------



## gunch (Dec 16, 2015)

DLG said:


> for math rock, start with Don Caballero definitely.
> 
> Go with What Burns Never Returns.



+ American Don, Singles Breaking Up or For Respect. The rest are kind of weird and their last 2 ablums are just Damon Che and hired guns and are not that good.

I only say Singles Breaking Up because Unresolved Karma and My Ten Year Old Lady Is Giving It Away are REALLY good songs


----------



## Rizzo (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm in search for something in equal parts tasty AND wacky like the latest Destrage or Dillinger.

Also, I need some well-arranged post-metal recommendations. Any kind of influences are welcome.

EDIT: Also, some black metal that doesn't sound f**kin' extremely derivative.


----------



## gorthul (Dec 16, 2015)

Rizzo said:


> I'm in search for something in equal parts tasty AND wacky like the latest Destrage or Dillinger.
> .



The Hirsch Effekt is what you need.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRKB5A39SKY


----------



## Rizzo (Dec 16, 2015)

gorthul said:


> The Hirsch Effekt is what you need.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRKB5A39SKY


Not bad! Thanks


----------



## isispelican (Dec 16, 2015)

Rizzo said:


> Also, I need some well-arranged post-metal recommendations. Any kind of influences are welcome.
> .



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyfdVdLGQpg


----------



## gunch (Dec 16, 2015)

_Tasty and Wacky_

Fang Island, You Slut! or Lye by Mistake 

_EDIT: Also, some black metal that doesn't sound f**kin' extremely derivative._

Weakling

_
Also, I need some well-arranged post-metal recommendations. Any kind of influences are welcome._

Russian Circles, Irepress, Mouth of the Architect, Amia Verera Landscape, Comity


----------



## vilk (Dec 17, 2015)

+1 For Weakling. Dead As Dreams is my all time favorite black metal album ever written or recorded. I think the production is ....ing awesome. The vocals can be offputting to first-time listeners, but they just sound bleak as .... to me. I also love that it gets a little like drone-y at some points. Title track is my favorite but literally every song is gold.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry/not sorry to necrobump this but as someone recently asked on another thread whether there was something like this I thought it might be beneficial.



Rizzo said:


> I'm in search for something in equal parts tasty AND wacky like the latest Destrage or Dillinger.
> 
> Also, I need some well-arranged post-metal recommendations. Any kind of influences are welcome.
> 
> EDIT: Also, some black metal that doesn't sound f**kin' extremely derivative.


Schizoid Lloyd might be your jam for the tasty and wacky side:

https://blood-music.bandcamp.com/album/the-last-note-in-gods-magnum-opus

Also: The Hirsch Effekt is a great shout. One of my faves at the moment.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 24, 2016)

Recommend some stuff like perturbator, gunship, and m|o|o|n?


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm really in a Nevermore/Into Eternity phase lately, but I'm getting tired of listening to their same songs over and over and over.

Any newer, maybe even less heard of bands in the same vein? I"ve been out of the loop for a long time, so some bands who may be more obvious I may not have even heard of yet. Thanks!


----------



## vilk (Feb 2, 2016)

^There's a dude on this site who is in a band that has a song called Stormborn or storm-...something... and I bet you'd dig it. Lemme figure it out. The vocalist kills and the dude shreds and it's uber-doober prog

the album art has like.. an arrow on it. Anyone ?


GOT IT!

A Sense of Gravity - Stormborn


----------



## broj15 (Feb 2, 2016)

I need more math-grind (some might call it "scene grind" and I've even heard people call it "white belt grind"). Stuff with little to no conventional song structure, lots of chromatic scales, dissonance, heavy riffs, with constantly shifting time signatures. Some bands I can think of that do it well are Ed Gein, early Daughters/As The Sun Sets, Inside The Beehive, See You Next Tuesday, Phoenix Bodies, etc.

I'm thinking something like IWrestledABearOnce, but more chaotic and less tongue in cheek/kitschy, but still kinda "sassy" (as in Blood Brothers kinda sassy) 

Daughters certainly cast the mold for this kind of stuff, but they only really did 1 EP with this kind of sound and I need more


----------



## vilk (Feb 2, 2016)

maybe?


----------



## broj15 (Feb 2, 2016)

^^^ thanks for the rec, but I'm already very familiar with The Locust. I know them and Daughters used to tour together and they had a huge influence on Daughters becoming more experimental/noise oriented. They're great and I love how harsh they are, but I'm after stuff a little groovier mixed with the sliding dissonant chords (basically breakdowns/slam riffs but with weird time signatures if that makes sense).


----------



## gunch (Feb 2, 2016)

broj15 said:


> I need more math-grind (some might call it "scene grind" and I've even heard people call it "white belt grind"). Stuff with little to no conventional song structure, lots of chromatic scales, dissonance, heavy riffs, with constantly shifting time signatures. Some bands I can think of that do it well are Ed Gein, early Daughters/As The Sun Sets, Inside The Beehive, See You Next Tuesday, Phoenix Bodies, etc.
> 
> I'm thinking something like IWrestledABearOnce, but more chaotic and less tongue in cheek/kitschy, but still kinda "sassy" (as in Blood Brothers kinda sassy)
> 
> Daughters certainly cast the mold for this kind of stuff, but they only really did 1 EP with this kind of sound and I need more




I was thinking sassy screamo-ish stuff like Grace Gale and Duck Duck Goose but you know what came to mind? 

Genghis Tron's Cloak of Love EP 


Sing Disorder especially

This sounds closer to what you're talking about though


----------



## broj15 (Feb 3, 2016)

^^^^ YES! that is exactly what I'm after. Looks like I'll be busy browsing related artists on last FM all day. I've heard of TGRH but never took the time to listen to them (odd considering Behold... was recorded with Kurt Ballou, who's one of my favorite producers/musicians). I know this isn't the first time you've came through with dope recs for me and I always appreciate it.

Edit:
Also really digging Grace Gale. Reminds me of a less polished early Chiodos.


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 3, 2016)

vilk said:


> ^There's a dude on this site who is in a band that has a song called Stormborn or storm-...something... and I bet you'd dig it. Lemme figure it out. The vocalist kills and the dude shreds and it's uber-doober prog
> 
> the album art has like.. an arrow on it. Anyone ?
> 
> ...




Thanks man, that was awesome. I've listened 3 times today already!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 6, 2016)

broj15 said:


> I need more math-grind (some might call it "scene grind" and I've even heard people call it "white belt grind"). Stuff with little to no conventional song structure, lots of chromatic scales, dissonance, heavy riffs, with constantly shifting time signatures. Some bands I can think of that do it well are Ed Gein, early Daughters/As The Sun Sets, Inside The Beehive, See You Next Tuesday, Phoenix Bodies, etc.
> 
> I'm thinking something like IWrestledABearOnce, but more chaotic and less tongue in cheek/kitschy, but still kinda "sassy" (as in Blood Brothers kinda sassy)
> 
> Daughters certainly cast the mold for this kind of stuff, but they only really did 1 EP with this kind of sound and I need more



This kind of thing is some of my favourite music so here are a few recommendations a few of them are based more on late-Daughters because I missed part of your post before making this list. In case someone else out there has a hankering for noisy, weird music at least they can find it here (I for one would have welcomed this list some years ago):

An Isle Ate Her
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjqFa3T7eCg

Pretty Mouth (may not be clear from the beginning but the second half is so Daughters inspired)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVmwvlscGik

Destroy All Operating Systems
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WP16_efwH8

Dionaea (mathgrind with post-rock, amazing, check out the Grounds EP as well)
https://dionaea.bandcamp.com/album/still
Hayworth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEBpoF25DIs

Heartland (chaotic, a little more core at times but the vocals are definitely Sawtooth Grin-esque at times)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COLS1je4gvE

The Crinn's first EP definitely falls into this category, like Blood Brothers grind:
https://thecrinn.bandcamp.com/album/kills-curiosity

Antarctica
https://antarcticaiscold.bandcamp.com/releases

2 O'Clock Girlfriend
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64BcICOCHRQ

World Narcosis
https://worldnarcosis.bandcamp.com/

Bad Mask
https://badmask.bandcamp.com/album/strange-phrases

Take A Worm For A Walk Week (Scottish late-Daughters, not very chaotic but weird and catchy in a similar way as Daughters' ST album)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyTkkKxXff8

Duck Duck Goose (again, not as chaotic but might tickle some of the same fancies)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vwVcL2HBD4

Quartier Rouge (more punky late-Daughters in French)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skqd1q6aYPI

Heavy Heavy Low Low
https://www.youtube.com/*watch*?v=CWvv5SsZWG0

Horselover (not as chaotic as the rest but in terms of Daughters influence I think you'll spot that here)
https://hrslvr.bandcamp.com/album/neon-cannibal

I Know It's Over
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4x6WqMCN7E

Oktober Skyline
www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=2ocR5nwn_MU


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 6, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> Recommend some stuff like perturbator, gunship, and m|o|o|n?


https://blood-music.bandcamp.com/album/behemoth


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Feb 6, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> I was thinking sassy screamo-ish stuff like Grace Gale and Duck Duck Goose but you know what came to mind?
> 
> Genghis Tron's Cloak of Love EP
> 
> ...




Also,


(@ 1:28 in is ....in' great. Also, same vocalist from sawtooth)


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh .... forgot Sawtooth, Psyopus and Robinson.

Approved!


----------



## vranye (Feb 26, 2016)

Can anyone recommend me stuff similar to Cloudkicker, Miroist...?


----------

